
The Landlord Asks for a Christmas Rose - toufiqbarhamov
https://daily.jstor.org/the-landlord-asks-for-a-christmas-rose/
======
phendrenad2
> "With these small, tender acts, called “serjainties,” lords retained the
> claims to their grand estates."

I googled "serjainties" and the only results are links to this article. I'd
have thought that someone in the history of the internet would have also
recorded such a weird word...

